# ICH10R RAID-5 Micro-Review



## Disparia (Sep 5, 2008)

The Vista feature "Enable advanced performance" helped with the writes a bit, like cache would on an add-in RAID-5 controller.

I also tested with a 16K stripe and ended up with ~10MB/s slower results than the ones above.

General use, video editing, game playing - all feel fine on it. If you need mass amounts of storage with drive failure protection, this isn't bad.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 5, 2008)

Rocket Raid PCI based card, live on the network.


128K Stripe.


----------

